# Supercélula na republica checa



## Bruno Campos (3 Jul 2006 às 11:52)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/fenomeno_interessante


----------



## Seringador (3 Jul 2006 às 12:57)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/fenomeno_interessante



belo looping da formação eu vi umas imagens no "No comment" do euronews e fiquei abismado com os estragos pedras de granizo do tamanho de bolas de ténis, carros e carros, casas e todo o tipo de coberturas danificadas com tal tamanho, deve ter havido tornados nesta tem todo o aspecto rotacional na chamada left entrance..


----------



## Luis França (6 Jul 2006 às 23:45)

Ora vejam lá esta imagem gráfica dos terramotos no Tajikistão hoje - belos "shakes" :


----------

